# Share your fruity menthol mixes



## aktorsyl (23/5/17)

I usually prefer fruity menthol ADV's (although I'm not usually a fan of menthol, a very light dose of it with fruit is a very nice combo). I'm curious what your fruity menthol DIY recipes look like?

Tagging @KZOR as well for obvious reasons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/17)

Not DIY but my staple strawberry menthol is Vapour Mountain's Strawberry ready made juice mixed with VM menthol drops

I make it in 10ml bottles
I put in 6ml of the VM Strawberry 18mg juice
Then i put in 23 drops of VM Menthol concentrate
Then i fill the rest with a 50/50 PG/VG mix (no nic)

The resultant juice is a very icy strawberry menthol at about 11mg nic strength

If i am filling the Lemo1 - that goes in just like that. Otherwise i sometimes add a few drops of Paulies Guava and/or some 18mg nic to beef it up a bit.

Love it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (24/5/17)

Mixed some of the fruit menthol recipes on the forum tonight. All I can say at this stage: 1% menthol is too much for me. WAY too much. Bloody hell it's hectic.

Will probably drop it to 0.5% for the next versions. Or 0.3 even.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

